# Need some advise on making deer jerky



## tgrimmett (Nov 13, 2014)

I  am wanting to try to make some deer jerky . I like the terriaki beef  jerky so does any one have a terriaki marinade , and what temperature an how long do I smoke it I will be using a offsett smoker an hickory wood . Brooke


----------



## themule69 (Nov 14, 2014)

Use the search bar to find something that sounds like you like. Make a small batch and see what you think.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## tgrimmett (Nov 14, 2014)

Thanks, I think I found a good marinade I will like. It does not use a cure. I've been reading an it some people use it some dnt if u don't will it be safe to eat?


----------



## themule69 (Nov 14, 2014)

tgrimmett said:


> Thanks, I think I found a good marinade I will like. It does not use a cure. I've been reading an it some people use it some dnt if u don't will it be safe to eat?


I always use cure.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 14, 2014)

Hey Brooke, not every batch of jerky but a lot of them I use Hi Mountain Jerky Seasoning.  I've been using their product off & on for 20+ years.  It comes in a kit with the cure, seasoning & everything ya need to make great jerky !  Now they are just over the Teton's from me in Wyoming and I see your over in the East but they do have a website and their product is great..... Makes great jerky outta venison.  I don't think you'd regret checking them out & they do have a teriyaki blend !


----------



## daveomak (Nov 15, 2014)

Adding nitrite is a safe bet....   here is one manufacturer's list of ingredients.... 

Ingredients: beef, salt, spices, sugar, monosodium glutamate, garlic powder, dextrose, sodium nitrite.


----------



## tgrimmett (Nov 15, 2014)

Thanks everyone I'm goin to use cure just to be safe


----------



## trickyputt (Nov 15, 2014)

It completely depends on how long you keep it around. We make jerky on a dehydrator that has a 150 temp, which I am more comfortable with, but the rate of consumption around here is so fast the idea of long term storage isnt really in play, and that is where cure is really useful. I dont like using cure generally if its not necessary. I also think red wine is much better without sulfites, but you cant buy it that way unless you know the maker or make it yourself. In both cases, I think the preservatives affect the flavor, in a way I dont care for, but I have the heat from the dehydrator to at least give me 140° for a threshold of safety.


----------



## addertooth (Nov 15, 2014)

"How do you make Deer Jerky?"

I find hitting them with a Taser makes deer Jerky/twitchy.  It is the most simply way to make Deer Jerky.


----------



## westby (Nov 18, 2014)

I second the Hi Mountain recommendation.  They have many flavors, including teriyaki.  Can be found in many stores or online.


----------



## jerkyguy (Nov 26, 2014)

Try this teriyaki jerky recipe with your next batch of venison jerky.

2 lbs venison or beef

1/2 cup soy sauce

1/4 cup sweet cooking wine

1 crushed clove of garlic or 1/2 tsp minced garlic

1/2 tsp black pepper

2 tsp ginger

1/2 tsp onion powder

mix it all up, let it marinade a full 12-24 hours. Let me know how that is.


----------



## smoked alaskan (Nov 28, 2014)

I'm with Waterin'hole brew...

I discovered High Mountain Jerky Cure and Seasoning in 1998 and have been using it ever since. They have many flavors but I prefer Hickory.  I recently moved to deer country and have done some experimenting...

One issue with deer is lack of fat in the meat which equates to dry meat if not prepped properly. After some failures I follow the basic instructions the High Mountain outlines ( after a few batches you won't have to measure, you'll be able to eyeball amounts of cure and spice ).

After I spice the meat I brush it with 4 parts teriyaki sauce of my choice..( I prefer Yoshida's Gourmet Sauce but can't find it here in central America so my next choice is KC Masterpiece Honey Teriyaki Marinade) to 1 part Italian dressing. The oils in the dressing add extra moistness and the Itallian gives a nice kick.....













20140913_173622.jpg



__ smoked alaskan
__ Nov 28, 2014






Layer it in a glass or stainless steel container ( I prefer glass  Pyrex), 24 hours in the fridge then do it up in the smoker.  I like 180*  chamber temp, 1 1/2 hrs hickory smoke, start checking meat at 2 hrs and pull as done every half hour until all done.













20140914_152437.jpg



__ smoked alaskan
__ Nov 28, 2014






Happy smokin and please... remember to share your successes and  AND failures ( with pics ! ) so we can all learn and drool.....


----------



## daveomak (Nov 29, 2014)

smoked alaskan said:


> I'm with Waterin'hole brew...
> I discovered High Mountain Jerky Cure and Seasoning in 1998 and have been using it ever since. They have many flavors but I prefer Hickory.  I recently moved to deer country and have done some experimenting...
> One issue with deer is lack of fat in the meat which equates to dry meat if not prepped properly. After some failures I follow the basic instructions the High Mountain outlines *( after a few batches you won't have to measure, you'll be able to eyeball amounts of cure and spice ).
> *After I spice the meat I brush it with 4 parts teriyaki sauce of my choice..( I prefer Yoshida's Gourmet Sauce but can't find it here in central America so my next choice is KC Masterpiece Honey Teriyaki Marinade) to 1 part Italian dressing. The oils in the dressing add extra moistness and the Itallian gives a nice kick.....
> ...






*NOT measuring cure, is or could be, a very serious health risk....     You should reconsider....   I can only advise our readers to ALWAYS measure cure accurately....

Dave*


----------



## smoked alaskan (Nov 29, 2014)

Thanks for the advice David, I wasn't aware of that. Will have to rethink my game.  On the plus side, I use less than when I measured it but will for sure read up on this. - Ed


----------



## mossymo (Dec 6, 2014)

Excellent flavor jerky seasonings with many unique flavors that come with the cure and directions/suggestions for ground or whole muscle jerky using a dehydrator, oven or smoker.
www.owensbbq.com/sausage-seasonings-jerky-mixes.html
- Original
- Cracked Black Pepper & Garlic
- Honey BBQ
- Teriyaki
- Hickory
- Mesquite
- Sweet & Spicy
- Maple Jalapeno


----------



## possum belly (Dec 14, 2014)

Trickyputt said:


> It completely depends on how long you keep it around. We make jerky on a dehydrator that has a 150 temp, which I am more comfortable with, but the rate of consumption around here is so fast the idea of long term storage isnt really in play, and that is where cure is really useful. I dont like using cure generally if its not necessary. I also think red wine is much better without sulfites, but you cant buy it that way unless you know the maker or make it yourself. In both cases, I think the preservatives affect the flavor, in a way I dont care for, but I have the heat from the dehydrator to at least give me 140° for a threshold of safety.


I agree, I don't use any sort of preservatives at all in my batches. I usually stay around 140° or 150° and like you, my jerky does not stay around long enough to go bad.


----------

